# HELP Power Query truncates my rows to 100 in all web queries



## Chikaleen (Jan 24, 2018)

For reference I've used excel a ton, but I'm brand new to PQ.  Obviously from the title I don't want it to truncate the results...  I'm following in the footsteps of this Mr. Excel Post from a few days back, but I've got a different issue that I figured needed a new thread.  Seems that comments #14  and #15  in there also vaguely mentioned my problem but seems they got it fixed.

Here's my steps: PQ > From Web > https://www.investing.com/crypto/currencies > Select Table 0 > Load

A new sheet tab pops up with the imported info BUT it only loads 101 total rows worth of data (100 + header.)

I've played with every button in the Query Editor and at one point I had it working for about five minutes where it loaded all 1400+ but it went away again.  Now I'm back to 100 rows and while I've spent two hours learning what all the buttons do, none of them help my problem haha.


So I tried a different route and followed this to a tee from a different website.  It has different data from a different URL and same result... Truncates at 100.  Also tried it on a (non-crypto) data set of 56 line items and it imports all 56 rows just fine so we're getting hung up on 100 rows somewhere.

Closing and reopening a new sheet doesn't help either.


----------

